
Countries' Aviation Administration and 5 airlines grounded 737 max - leemailll
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/11/africa/max-8-operations-roundup-intl/index.html
======
leemailll
Countries are China, Singapore, and Indonesia; airlines are Ethiopian,
Aeromexico, Aerolíneas, Cayman, Comair. And Singapore "temporarily suspending
operation of all variants of the Boeing 737 MAX aircraft into and out of
Singapore"

